# Bar Spacing



## DoodleBop (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, I am planning to make a cube cage. The cube have 1 in squares in it. I knwo that my boy is able to fit his head through the squares, but there is no way his body will fit. Do I need to worry about him getting stuck? I know I can put wire around the outside, but would rather not if he isn't in danger.

Thanks


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

If you do to Home Depot they have some mesh with smaller spacing you can use zip ties to make them Temp if you think he's going to get bigger. I know my adult male wouldn't fit throught there even if he wanted lol.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually, they say that if a rat's head can fit, they can get the rest of their body through too.


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

Night, i heard that too, but so far, my guy hasnt been able to do it.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

my boys can LoL little man is quite the escape artist he looks way too chubby to get through but i find him on the top of the cage just about every morning LoL


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I had a cube cage once upon a time  It housed one of my boys while he was recovering from his neuter (took a while for all of his I-Hate-Other-Rats hormones to dissipate).


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

I think getting the head through and being able to get the rest of the body through is true.

I think rats are supposed to have really bendy skeletons, and they're supposed to be able to actually compress their bodies by lengthening themselves and squeezing through that way. I guess the organs actually move around when this happens. I'm not sure, but I was looking at an image of a rat skeleton and it looks like the bones that make up the rib cage are each two jointed pieces, allowing them to actually compress the rib cage. 

That's roof rats though. Certain fancy rats are pretty chubby since they're domesticated, and mightn't be able to do that the same way roof rats do.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i've got the super pet cage extra large and my babies can get out of it even with extra wiring and zip ties. i'm awfully sad about this, and I need to save up money to get a cage with smaller spacing.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

My little Willow can squeeze out of something less than an inch wide :roll:. I've had to modify my FN with aluminum screen to keep her in.

Un;less you have really large boys, I think those cube cages are out .


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Metal mesh might help and you could maybe make it the same colour as your cage some how


----------

